# Rest in peace Tess



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I lost you on the 28/12/12 and it was the worst day of my life ever. You only went in for -an x-ray for the little limp you had but it turned out you had lots of little tumours in your body. I couldn't wake you up from the GA as there was nothing to cure you and to keep you alive would have been selfish of me as you wouldn't get better so as you lay sleeping we helped you over the bridge to drink lots of tea and eat all the food you wanted. I couldn't let you suffer and i know i done what was best for you. You were not only a well loved family member but you were also my best friend in the whole world. You were there for me when i was angry or sad to cheer me up and give me a sloppy kiss and a cuddle, you always knew how to make me smile and were just the perfect dog in every way and i'm so greatful for the 7 wonderful years we had together and im so glad we got you from the rescue centre. You had a great Christmas with your new ball and treats and enjoyed your turkey dinner and it im so happy we got to spend Christmas with you, 
I only think of all the happy memories we had togther and they make me smile so much! From the day we got you, you have fitted in with us perfectly and we will all miss you more than you will ever know, you will always have a place in my heart.

We are going to release half of your ashes at your favourite beach at the old caravan park as that was the place you loved more than anything, the moment you saw the beach gate you were off and straight into the water to play with everyone! We know you would like to be there and that was were some of our best times were. 

Tess i love you so much and i will never ever forget you, you have been through most of my childhood with me and were just an amazing dog, we couldn't have asked for a better family member. It feels so empty without you around and to hog half my bed or annoy us for our cup of tea. Everything you done always made us smile and you brought us nothibg but joy.

Sleep tight my beautiful little angel, enjoy yourself over at the bridge and sleep tight. I love you so much.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

RIP Tess. Have lots of fun at the bridge and watch over Daddy


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Run free Tess at the bridge, you were obviously loved very very much by your human

so sorry to learn of your loss OP! LEave a great gapng hole dont they?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss, it is the hardest thing we will ever do. Sometimes though with all the will and love in the world and with all the best veterinary treatment possible we get to a point where there is nothing more that we can do for them, and only last and selfless act that we can do for them is to set them free from any pain and suffering and while they still have dignity.

Im sure that Tess had a wonderful life with you and knew she was very loved.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Tess at Rainbow Bridge. x



If it should be


If it should be I grow frail and weak
and pain prevents my peaceful sleep.
Then you must do what must be done
when this last battle can't be won.
You will be sad, I understand.
Selfishness might stay your hand
But on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship take the test.
We've had so many happy years
That what's to come can hold no fears,
You'd not want me to suffer, so,
When the time comes to let me go
Take me where my needs they'll tend.
Only - stay with me until the end
Hold me firm and speak to me
until my eyes no longer see.
I know, in time, you too will see
It is a kindness that you do for me,
Although my tail Its' last has waved,
From pain & suffering I've been saved.
Do not grieve It should be you
who must decide this thing to do.
We've been so close we two these years
Don't let your heart hold any tears.


Anonymous


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone, means alot.

It feels good to write about it and get it out, i don't know how i'd have coped if i didn't have.my other boy Bert. It's always been Tess who was there to comfort me when a pet passed away and this time he's looked after me and kept me busy as i have to be there for him.

She haf a brilliant life and went peacefully and that's all i could ask for. I knew she was getting on as she was about 13 but probably older but it was a shock as she only had a limp but it led us to find the tumours and in a way i'm glad we found them before they got bad and she started suffering.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh this is awful - I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP Tess x


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Peter I'm so sorry to hear your news. A truly dreadful end to your 2012. 

It sounds like Tess had a great life with you and hopefully the fact you had a lovely last Xmas together will eventually prove a comfort. I know from experience it will take time for the pain of your loss to lessen, but you can be consoled by the absolute knowledge that you made a great sacrifice to save her from distress.

Another pal for Scrabble.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you

I am so greatful i had one last Christmas with her to spoil her and for her to enjoy herself and stuff her face with turkey. I'm absolutely gutted but knowing she wasn't in pain and went peacefully is a great comfort.


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

peter0 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I am so greatful i had one last Christmas with her to spoil her and for her to enjoy herself and stuff her face with turkey. I'm absolutely gutted but knowing she wasn't in pain and went peacefully is a great comfort.


As you said Peter, it sounds like our respective best pals were kindred spirits in many ways. Hopefully they will have fun together whilst they wait.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP Tess
lovely pics,especially the snow picture what a great life she had..sorry for your loss


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

jonb said:


> RIP Tess
> lovely pics,especially the snow picture what a great life she had..sorry for your loss


Thank you, i have so many photos of her she liked the camera but these were a few favs i had on my phone


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

The snow pic is special. How did she get there without leaving a paw print when she left such a mark on your life?


----------



## Bluebird2 (Nov 5, 2012)

So sorry to read your post, she was a very lucky dog to have you in her life. Love the snowy picture, RIP Tess xx


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, it's a fav of mine too. It was back in the bad snow in 2010 and she had to hop like a rabbit to get around but she loved it!

I got her ashes back today in a lovely wooden box with a rose on it and her name on top, i feel better that she is back home where she belongs.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

I read your opening post, dear Peter. Just beautiful to see the love you had for each other.

The more you love, the more it hurts to 'lose' your beloved, so my heart goes out to you...

Take comfort in that, apart from missing you, she is happy and free of pain and suffering - and that you did the right thing by her in life and death.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your best friend Tess.
Lovely photos and lovely memories. I hope they will help you through.
You will meet up again one Day.

R.I.P Tess and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Peter

I am so sorry for the loss of Tess, your tribute to her is beautiful and what lovely pictures. 

R.I.P Tess


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh Peter Im so sorry, what a beautiful girl, and so obviously loved by you so much. Run free at the bridge gorgeous Tess x


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I'm crying my eyes out so I have no idea how you must have felt and be feeling.

Sleep well, sweetheart


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone, don't know what i'd do without this forum sometimes.


----------

